# Hardwood table top



## aaj (Jan 10, 2010)

I am interested in building a dining table and the plans call for the use of Birch plywood, I am wondering and looking for information on how to use a hardwood like cherry or mahogany or other suitable wood. The question is there a procedure for this type of construction


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm currently building a craftsman dining table out of quartersawn white oak. Check out my blog here. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions. I'm certainly no expert, but the top turned out exactly like I wanted. Good luck!
.








.
They probably call for plywood to keep the wood from expanding across the grain. My old table swells 1/4" side to side during the year, hence the new breadboard end design. If you use hardwood, make sure you account for this in your design.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

CaptainSkully, so what happens during swelling season? Does the hardwood stick out 1/8" on both sides of the bread board end? thx,


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Good question. The breadboard ends stick out 1/2" on either side, and the wood is moist from being out in the garage. The top can expand up to an inch before encroaching on the pyramid ends. I think there's a percentage figure for that I saw somewhere. Also, I'm using quartersawn white oak, which is more stable.

I have a strong suspicion that the wood will shrink a bit once it's encapsulated with finish and comes inside. Because it's got leaves, the breadboard ends are completely independent from the top so both float and are just clamped side by side by the hardware.

My old riftsawn red oak dining table done years ago has attached breadboard ends and I naively cut it to length as the width of the top. For about three months every year in the Texas heat, the top stuck out on both sides. This was part of the inspiration to redeem myself with a new table. The leaves actually made designing the breadboard end attachment easier. I'll still get to address that subject on my Aurora sofa table project, but the top will be considerably smaller, hence less movement.


----------

